# Pulling my hair



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Have any of you had your dog pull your hair? 

Today Ben was stuck inside while my husband and I mowed the lawn. He hates being inside when we're out, but it was hot and he wasn't all that happy when we had him outside so he spent a couple of hours watching us through the back door. When I was finally done, I brought him outside on his long leash. Ben got the zoomies and yanked me clear off my feet and pulled me along for a few feet. I yelled, loudly. He circled me and grabbed my hair. I pushed him away and he grabbed it again. I don't know if he was trying to help me stand up or simply trying to play. He wasn't biting me, just my hair. When I did stand up, he continued to run around like a mad-dog. Back in the house he went, utterly oblivious of the fact that I was not really happy with him right then. That fall hurt! It also scared me a bit, because he was strong enough to not only knock me down, but drag me. Since we hike on rough rocky trails, I really don't want a repeat!

He has been really well behaved lately - I guess he was overdue for going off the rails a bit.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Sadie pulled my hair often and pretty hard (pony tail or loose) when she was very young. At 10 months old not as much, but maybe because shes much heavier to pick up and cant just reach over my shoulder to grab it?


----------

